# onglet "son"



## masterjohn (23 Avril 2022)

Bjr à tous, je change regulièrement ma sonnerie de i-phone en partant d'un fichier YT mp3 et en suivant une procédure jusqu'à obtention d'un fichier .m4r. Ensuite ce fichier est glissé dans l'onglet "son" qui apparait quand je connecte mon i-phone. Mais aujourd'hui qd je glisse le fichier (qui vient de l'onglet morceaux) sur l'onglet "sons" c'est tout l'onglet qui se grise en bleu cad: musique, films, serie TV, livres, livres audio , sons.
J'ai fait cette manip souvent, sans soucis et normalement seul l'onglet "sons" s'encadre en bleu quand on glisse le fichier. Mais plus maintenant. Si quelqu'un a vécu cela, merci d'avance.


----------

